# Help



## wjohnson (Nov 18, 2009)

Long story short. Dog turns on water in kitchen sink while we are away, drain is closed, floods 5th wheel thouroughly, dog freaks out and tears a bunch of stuff up in camper as well as tracks water all over (bed and all coushins). I have a mess on my hands. My question is what kind of damage long term am I looking at? It is already starting to smell inside. Should I push for insurance to total it? This is a $40k 5th wheel. Thanks in advance for any experiences that can be shared.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

you got to open it up and get it dried out ASAP. it'll take a few days/weeks to see what real damage was done to the subflooring and stuff. i can't see the ins. totaling it unless there was some stucture damage (wet subfloor, walls buckling or delamination) but you might know your agent pretty good. 

needless to say, i guess the dog is in the dog house? 
(just kidding, i feel for you and the dog)


----------



## pensnut (Jul 31, 2009)

I wonder if the insurance will cover you shooting the dog... Outside of the camper, of course.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

i had a flood in mine. i soaked as much water up as a could with anything i could find that would soak up water. i borrowed a shop vac to use on the carpet. turned the heat on and fans. i was lucky no damage.
mine was just on the floor and i was right there when it happened. i was able to do something right away. the water was only on the floor for about 1/2 hour.
good luck and sorry to hear about it. my heart went right up in my throat when i saw mine.


----------



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

Some rent all type places have industrial dehumdifiers for just such emergencies. Servpro is a company in our area that cleans burned and flooded homes, I think they are a national company. They have those large dehumidifiers and they really work. ( I was skeptical at first). Not sure how long ago your flood occurred but it might be an option.


----------

